Ask HN: Why aren't their taxes in the country the patent is held? - sharemywin
======
sharemywin
If I understand it right a lot corp tax avoidance is moving patents to
subsidiaries in low tax nations. Seems like if I have a US patent and I
license it to someone it should be considered US income. Am I missing
something?

